# Fire and computer virus(s)?



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

Are these devices ever hit with computer viruses like our laptop and desktop machines? I'm new to the Fire hence my question. I see so called antivirus "lite" apps in the Amazon store. But I don't want to download an unnecessary or ineffective application.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not something I worry about, honestly.  It runs an android based systems so, theoretically, viruses written for the android system could cause trouble.  My solution is to be careful where I get apps from -- I trust the Amazon app store to be pretty well vetted -- and not worry about it.  But it's 95% an entertainment device for me, there's pretty much nothing on there that isn't also stored somewhere else, and I don't have any sensitive information there.  But, yeah, for those who are concerned, there are anti-virus apps.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

There really haven't been any viruses created for Android. There have been phishing apps written to grab personal data, and a few malware apps that will root the phone to phish even more, but those apps are usually only found on questionable download servers. As long as you are downloading from Amazon (who vets apps), or other reputable app stores, you should be fine. There are apps out there to help protect, though.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

I am considering getting the kindle fire early next year.

It has a browser, so you can go anywhere on the internet.

I have looked on the amazon info and not found the answer.

Does the Kindle Fire have a firewall?
Or can you download an app that will make it a little more secure when free browsing.

I am always careful with browsing, apps and any downloads. But I do want peace of mind.

Anybody got an answer or am I worrying about nothing?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Lookout Mobile Security has an Android version. If you are concerned about malware, you can load that. It will scan apps as they are installed.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Xopher said:


> Lookout Mobile Security has an Android version. If you are concerned about malware, you can load that. It will scan apps as they are installed.


thanks will pass that on to my brother. he is buying one for my mum, she is internet challenged and needs some protection


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SJ said:


> thanks will pass that on to my brother. he is buying one for my mum, she is internet challenged and needs some protection


If the Fire is linked to Amazon and you do NOT enable loading from unknown sources, I doubt you have any thing to worry about. Amazon is good about vetting the apps they have available -- they'll be clean.

If you need to load something for her from elsewhere, you can enable the 'unknown sources', get the app you know is safe, and then disable it again so she can't accidentally d/l something not clean.

I think an anti-malware app is not needed for most people. . . .unless the Fire is your main device for _critical_ documents, there's not a lot to worry about. There aren't that many devices that can kill it and, if it happens, you just do a factory reset and start over -- this time not loading that app. Progress on books and games is likely saved to the cloud but, anyway, if you loose the progress on a game, what's the big deal.

Now, apps that gather information and send it to somewhere unauthorized ARE a problem but, again, you can safeguard against that, by not loading apps from anywhere but vetted sites like Amazon. And noting the 'permissions' required on those -- if it's more than you want to allow, don't get the app.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Ann from Arlington.

That has set my mind at ease.

Will pass that on. Sold!!


----------

